# Describing fantasy world in query?



## Aqua Buddha (May 20, 2011)

When composing a query letter, should I include a description of my fantasy world?  If so, how detailed should it be?


----------



## Ophiucha (May 21, 2011)

I wouldn't, not unless it was fundamental to the understanding of the story. And even then, only describe that element that is required for that purpose. A synopsis included in a query should be as succinct as possible, and very few stories have a setting that would be worth mentioning beyond advertising the book as a fantasy novel. The only big exception I can think of is a haunted house story, where the setting is functionally the antagonist.


----------



## Telcontar (May 21, 2011)

As Opiucha said, not unless it is absolutely essential to the plot.

Basically, you only want to include the central plot elements: main conflict, protagonist, antagonist. Add spice to flavor. If there is a particular element of your world that can be explained shortly and is very interesting (IE: "A world where trees attack people") it might help to throw it in.


----------

